# New 90gal tank!



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

So it's been about 10 years since I last had an aquarium and decided that was too long. I went big and found a 90gal here in Kamloops and I have to say am probably as excited as my 4 year old son! lol

There are some pretty big fish that came with it...

3 large Pleco's, 14, 12, and 6 inches
1 12" Bala Shark
1 12" Iridescent Shark
1 4-5" Silver dollar?
1 fairly large black Angel fish

and a breeding pair of convict cichlids and a couple of babies that survived the move. 

I'm not quite sure what I am going to do with them all yet. I have plans of a mostly cichlid tank so I need to rehome most of the current residents. Do you think the 6" Pleco would be ok alone in this sized tank or would a larger one be better? 

For some reason my computer is not letting me upload a pic. I will try to figure that out and add one later.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

6" pleco will be fine in that tank, the other ones IMO are too big, as they wouldn't have enough room to move around.

Looks like you have some pretty big fish for that tank, good luck in rehoming the other fish I think its great your doing that.


----------

